# Primo Bottled Water From Lowes



## soitsbig

Is anyone familiar with this Primo bottled water that Lowes sells? I was wondering if its safe to use for water changes. The site lists some stuff added to it so I aint sure.(calcium chloride, magnesium sulfate, and sodium bicarbonate)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

soitsbig said:


> Is anyone familiar with this Primo bottled water that Lowes sells? I was wondering if its safe to use for water changes. The site lists some stuff added to it so I aint sure.(calcium chloride, magnesium sulfate, and sodium bicarbonate)


 is there something wrong with your tap water? Going the bottled water route would be a bit costly for especially for larger tanks


----------



## soitsbig

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Is anyone familiar with this Primo bottled water that Lowes sells? I was wondering if its safe to use for water changes. The site lists some stuff added to it so I aint sure.(calcium chloride, magnesium sulfate, and sodium bicarbonate)


 is there something wrong with your tap water? Going the bottled water route would be a bit costly for especially for larger tanks
[/quote]
well my tap water has 1ppm of ammonia in it and I hate having to add detox for ammonia because when I do my weekly water tests it shows ammonia. Now I know the ammonia is none toxic but I cant find a ammonia test kit localy that reads toxicity only. So weekly w/c become a pain.I have a 75gal tank and 20% w/c is 15gal at total cost is 15.00 per week. Id rather do that than all these chemicals.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

It's normal to have ammonia in city water usually mixed in with chlorine (chloramines). Reason why you should take the precaution of a water conditioner. Your cycled filter will handle the ammonia while the conditioner will de-toxify it. The bottled water you mention will have a high ph due to the bicarbonates. Hope this info helps you out.


----------

